
Can an Old Vaccine Stop the New Coronavirus? - Kaibeezy
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/03/health/coronavirus-bcg-vaccine.html
======
Kaibeezy
_A vaccine that was developed a hundred years ago to fight the tuberculosis
scourge in Europe is now being tested against the coronavirus by scientists
eager to find a quick way to protect health care workers, among others.

The Bacillus Calmette-Guerin vaccine is still widely used in the developing
world, where scientists have found that it does more than prevent TB. The
vaccine prevents infant deaths from a variety of causes, and sharply reduces
the incidence of respiratory infections.

The vaccine seems to “train” the immune system to recognize and respond to a
variety of infections, including viruses, bacteria and parasites, experts say.
There is little evidence yet that the vaccine will blunt infection with the
coronavirus, but a series of clinical trials may answer the question in just
months._

